# Oral Only Stack from Naps..any reviews?



## 258884 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ladies and Gents,

I was at the gym the other day and one of the crew was inquiring about the oral only stack offered by Naps. They love the price, lack of pinning, etc....but I really couldn't offer anything positive or negative to say for the product as i have not experience it. The only thing I could offer was that it seemed as though everyone loves Naps and they are gtg.

I was hoping maybe one of our esteemed forum-ites may have some past experience with the product and would share some insight. (He is 36, 6' 3", 218 and in good shape....been lifting off and on since college but been a regular now for almost a year--so he is a candidate.)

Feel free to PM me if you don't feel comfortable posting in public, etc....and thank you in advance.

Layout:
Weeks 1-8 50 mg GP Methan50 per day
Weeks 1-8 25 mg GP Proviron per day
Weeks 1-8 3 Liv-52 taken twice per day.


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

I does not approved


----------



## XYZ (Aug 24, 2010)

I've said it a thousand times, orals ENHANCE a cycle you don't build one on them.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2010)

CT said:


> I've said it a thousand times, orals ENHANCE a cycle you don't build one on them.


 Why's this?


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 24, 2010)

People hate on dbol only cycles, but they're not that bad. You will bloat and you will lose a ton of water weight post cycle. You will gain some lean mass though. I'd rather run dbol only than some of these PH/DS that are on the market. 

FWIW, If oral only is what you or your buddy is after I'd suggest gp's tbol over the dbol. I ran a tbol only cycle back in the day and loved it. I kicked my last cycle with gp tbol so I know it's legit. You would gain some quality mass while avoiding the mega bloat that most get from dbol. 50-60mg per day is all you'd need imo.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 24, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Why's this?



When you take orals, your liver breaks down and filters out a lot of what you ingest, which is it's job. When you inject, considerably more (and in some cases all) of the substance bypasses the liver and goes directly to work, which makes it more effective.

Here's an example. Remember the last surgery you had? Before you were taken into the operating room you were probably given a muscle relaxer, pain killer, etc via a needle. Remember how quickly it kicked in? If you were given an oral version of the same substance it would take longer and not be as effective because it was being filtered out by your liver.

This is the same reason that AAS in injectable form are prefered. More bang for your buck.


----------



## Gawd (Aug 24, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> People hate on dbol only cycles, but they're not that bad. You will bloat and you will lose a ton of water weight post cycle. You will gain some lean mass though. I'd rather run dbol only than some of these PH/DS that are on the market.
> 
> FWIW, If oral only is what you or your buddy is after I'd suggest gp's tbol over the dbol. I ran a tbol only cycle back in the day and loved it. I kicked my last cycle with gp tbol so I know it's legit. You would gain some quality mass while avoiding the mega bloat that most get from dbol. 50-60mg per day is all you'd need imo.


Man, I'm going to have to try this GP Tbol.
There Dbol has always served me very well!   But the Tbol is sounding real nice.


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 24, 2010)

Gawd said:


> Man, I'm going to have to try this GP Tbol.
> There Dbol has always served me very well!  But the Tbol is sounding real nice.


 I am the complete opposite. I need to try the dbol but the Tbol is keeping me happy. Either way, I think GP produces one of the best UGs out there


----------



## XYZ (Aug 25, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Why's this?


 

Orals are mainly used for a few purposes only.  First to kickstart a cycle with longer acting esters.  Second to help with myostatin levels after about the 8 week mark.  Third to help ENHANCE your injectables.

Why would you run an oral cycle when your chances to maiuntain any of the gains are slim to none?  On top of that you're still going to have to run a PCT.  It makes little to no sense in my opinion.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 25, 2010)

some people gain alot from tab cycle others dont, it depends on that person.

Just like some people thrive on Dbol but cant stand Anadrol and vise verser.

I think it is up to that person and their goals, if they dont want to be a huge hulk and only want a bit of beef say 10lbs or so then a tab cycle is fine, eat well and right, train hard and use a good pct.
If it doesn't work and you keep nothing then nothing lost except a few bucks, if it works then great! Good for you champ.

Just tell your friend to use it and if it works for him great, if not then he knows he should pin.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not an oral only fan, but doing it once or twice shouldn't cause any problems.  When you start hitting your 5th oral cycle, that's when I wave the dumb ass flag.  I like my liver, and my liver likes me. 


/V


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2010)

How about transdermals?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 25, 2010)

injecting only bypasses the first pass. the steroids still get metabolized through the liver, and even some non methyl injectable steroids ellevate enzymes.

if one can not keep the gains made on a 4-6 week oral cycle, they are doing something wrong in their pct.

orals + injectables, this will most def be better than oral only, or injectable only.

if one could run a short estered say test a for 8 weeks, stacked with say, superdrol at 20mg for 4 weeks, this would (according to the research on orals + low dosed injectables) be a better option than high dosed test e/c for 20 weeks.

shut down would be less severe, and one would be more likely to hold on to gains made.

all aas have pro's and con's about them. and no matter what type of steroid you use, you are going to pay for it. whether it's cost, health, ect. it is just going to depend on what you want to pay with.

are oral cycles safer than injectable? this could be logically debated. overall, no.

but if you abuse oral aas or injectable aas, your health will deteriorate. 

orals can be ran safely, not as safe as injectables.

again, oral + inject is the best way to go.

but oral cycles can be ran safely if ran responsibly, and gains can be kept if one knows what they are doing.


----------



## brandonp005 (Aug 25, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> People hate on dbol only cycles, but they're not that bad. You will bloat and you will lose a ton of water weight post cycle. You will gain some lean mass though. I'd rather run dbol only than some of these PH/DS that are on the market.
> 
> FWIW, If oral only is what you or your buddy is after I'd suggest gp's tbol over the dbol. I ran a tbol only cycle back in the day and loved it. I kicked my last cycle with gp tbol so I know it's legit. You would gain some quality mass while avoiding the mega bloat that most get from dbol. 50-60mg per day is all you'd need imo.


 
Yeah I agree, if you go with Dbol instead, I would definately run a low dose of AI to keep that bloat down some..the proviron should help him with that....The GP orals are good so you will get nice gains from either, but if I was to pick one or the other, I would use the Tbol as well!


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 25, 2010)

brandonp005 said:


> Yeah I agree, if you go with Dbol instead, I would definately run a low dose of AI to keep that bloat down some..the proviron should help him with that....The GP orals are good so you will get nice gains from either, but if I was to pick one or the other, I would use the Tbol as well!


 Your correct about running proviron with dbol to keep the bloat down. But I never wintess the bloat on Tbol like I do from Dbol; proviron is not needed with Tbol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 26, 2010)

Can someone suggest dosages for my PCT? 

At my disposal I have Nolva, Formadrol Extreme, 6 tirone and Anabolic Matrix RX( as well as cycle support). Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 26, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Can someone suggest dosages for my PCT?
> 
> At my disposal I have Nolva, Formadrol Extreme, 6 tirone and Anabolic Matrix RX( as well as cycle support). Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


 

Honestly I haven't heard of 3/4 of the things you have listed.  Your best PCT options are: aromasin, HCG and clomid.  You will need nothing else.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 26, 2010)

CT said:


> I've said it a thousand times, orals ENHANCE a cycle you don't build one on them.


I agree.
oral only cycles are pritty worthless longterm in my OP.
but i will say that the GP line is pritty good.
LOVE  a few of there products and am dying to try the 1-testCyp.
I would just make the methano/dbol wk1-6 and throw in testcyp or testE 500mg ew wk1-12 or a real cycle.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 26, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> People hate on dbol only cycles, but they're not that bad. You will bloat and you will lose a ton of water weight post cycle. You will gain some lean mass though. I'd rather run dbol only than some of these PH/DS that are on the market.
> 
> FWIW, If oral only is what you or your buddy is after I'd suggest gp's tbol over the dbol. I ran a tbol only cycle back in the day and loved it. I kicked my last cycle with gp tbol so I know it's legit. You would gain some quality mass while avoiding the mega bloat that most get from dbol. 50-60mg per day is all you'd need imo.


yahh see how you feel with yournatty test levels shutting douwn during run with nothing  being put iin to keep you healthy(have testosterone in body)
test should be base for all cycles BECAUSE ITS NEEDED FOR MANY FUNCTIONS IN THE BODY.
and you get shut down from other steroids.
even if just adding 150mg test ew + an oral is alot better then oral only.

the water  and dbol thing is only a SMALL SMALL part of why oral only cycleas are shit.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 26, 2010)

chesty4 said:


> When you take orals, your liver breaks down and filters out a lot of what you ingest, which is it's job. When you inject, considerably more (and in some cases all) of the substance bypasses the liver and goes directly to work, which makes it more effective.
> 
> Here's an example. Remember the last surgery you had? Before you were taken into the operating room you were probably given a muscle relaxer, pain killer, etc via a needle. Remember how quickly it kicked in? If you were given an oral version of the same substance it would take longer and not be as effective because it was being filtered out by your liver.
> 
> This is the same reason that AAS in injectable form are prefered. More bang for your buck.



you are compleatly wrong on all levels of your statment here.


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

blergs. said:


> yahh see how you feel with yournatty test levels shutting douwn during run with nothing being put iin to keep you healthy(have testosterone in body)
> test should be base for all cycles BECAUSE ITS NEEDED FOR MANY FUNCTIONS IN THE BODY.
> and you get shut down from other steroids.
> even if just adding 150mg test ew + an oral is alot better then oral only.
> ...


 
This is true. One reason I will not run orals alone.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 26, 2010)

chesty4 said:


> When you take orals, your liver breaks down and filters out a lot of what you ingest, which is it's job. When you inject, considerably more (and in some cases all) of the substance* bypasses the liver* and goes directly to work, which makes it more effective.
> 
> Here's an example. Remember the last surgery you had? Before you were taken into the operating room you were probably given a muscle relaxer, pain killer, etc via a needle. Remember how quickly it kicked in? If you were given an oral version of the same substance it would take longer and not be as effective because it was being filtered out by your liver.
> 
> This is the same reason that AAS in injectable form are prefered. *More bang for your buck*.


 
How does that work?

Orals are a much bigger bang for your buck as you put it.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 26, 2010)

I like oral a lot and so does my wife...but not Nappy oral. I ask her to shave...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I like oral a lot and so does my wife...but not Nappy oral. I ask her to shave...



lmfao 



/V


----------



## WFC2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

dont forget to train hard, Gear is not all!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont get it; why fuss over a fucking needle? Just do it and it's done. No side supports needed except for an occasional 1/2 tab of arimidex. Orals are jarring on the liver-except for anavar, and even then you should use some Liv52.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I like oral a lot and so does my wife...but not Nappy oral. I ask her to shave...



Priceless...by the way, she said she enjoyed oral with me as well.


----------



## MDR (Aug 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I dont get it; why fuss over a fucking needle? Just do it and it's done. No side supports needed except for an occasional 1/2 tab of arimidex. Orals are jarring on the liver-except for anavar, and even then you should use some Liv52.



I agree.  I like d-bol as a kicker the first few weeks, but other than than, I mostly rely on injectibles.  Just so much easier on your system than orals, not to mention the convenience.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 27, 2010)

I had my lessons learned thinking I could get by on orals only & at the end of the day, injects are the way to go, on so many different levels.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Priceless...by the way, she said she enjoyed oral with me as well.


 

Ok, so now both of you guy's are humpin my beotch?


----------



## ersin.konuk (Aug 27, 2010)

Pin to win!!!!!!!!


----------

